# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  صورة حقيقية للبرزخ بين البحرين

## elhasni78

لقد أخبرنا القرآن عن هذه الحقيقة العلمية والتي لم يتمكن العلماء من رؤيتها إلا في السنوات القليلة الماضية... لنتأمل ونسبح الخالق عز وجل....

----------


## mohamed73

سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## محمد السيد

سبحان الله

----------

